# Cattle died in storm



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

The storm that recently hit western SD has left many thousands of cattle dead. Drifting doesn't provide a explanation. It wasn't that cold and the worst of the storm was only about 36 hours so starvation is out. The snow storm was extremely intense and some friends of mine believe these cattle may have inhaled so much snow they suffocated. Could this possibly happen? Mel


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

WOW Mel.....that's sad and stunning. Keep us updated on any new findings. Had to be something bizarre as bovine are just plain tough.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Fowllife (Sep 10, 2010)

I was reading on another site & a lot of guys in the area think it was kind of a combination of things. They seem to think that the main issue was the 1 day of rain before, then wet snow with high winds and no shelter combined with the lack of there winter coats. Basically, a perfect storm with a lot adding up to the end result. More hypothermia then anything else, but some probably did suffocate in snow drifts.

I heard quiet a few stories, real bad deal the wya it sounds. A lot of cattle got loose so some guys don't really know if they are still alive or not. Most everything is still in summer pasture/range land up there. Very flat with basically no protection. I heard one rancher with 1600 pairs has only found 10% of his herd, and they were all dead.

I guess a few could have died by inhaling too much snow, but I would think the vast majority died from other means, hypothermia probably being #1.


----------



## Fowllife (Sep 10, 2010)

I hope I'm allowed to post this for the guys who don't know the deal.

http://talk.newagtalk.com/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=422110&mid=3371521#M3371521

There are other post & articale out there too. I think I even say it on MSN this morning.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

It's hard to find the right words for this...........devastating, Knowing the bond between a rancher and his livestock this is going to be a very hard time for some, and what a financial loss.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I'd go with the rain followed up by snow and cold.

Even bovines can only take so much cold if their soaked clear thru then with the lack of winter coats it wouldn't take much.


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

I tend to agree to. I fall calve so when the weather service forecast a major storm I fed in my best natural protection. So far I have had no loss or sickness. Mel


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Heartbreaking. Feel for the owners -- such loss and not sure which is really more painful, the financial or emotional. Not to mention dealing with the results and decisions for how to proceed. We've only had livestock on a much smaller scale and losing just one is rough, really can't imagine this. 2013 hasn't been kind to haying and this is even worse.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Just saw it on the CattleNetwork. Estimates of up to 60,000 head. That's terrible.

http://www.cattlenetwork.com/cattle-news/Up-to-60000-cattle-lost-in-SD-storm-aid-slow-to-materialize--226955821.html


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Wish there was something to do to help, talk about a helpless feeling


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

Waterway64 said:


> The storm that recently hit western SD has left many thousands of cattle dead. Drifting doesn't provide a explanation. It wasn't that cold and the worst of the storm was only about 36 hours so starvation is out. The snow storm was extremely intense and some friends of mine believe these cattle may have inhaled so much snow they suffocated. Could this possibly happen? Mel


 I have seen them drown before in blizzards, a few years back we had 22 to 38 inches of snow along with up to 65mph winds for 3 days, lost power for right at 2 weeks, it was a cow killer storm , 1st time I have ever seen them drop round bales to cattle froma 2 rotor chopper. Cattle will drift up into a fence line and stand there until they get covered up with snow and others will walk over them and drift till they get to a point where they do the same thing. Haul the deads off in end dump semis.


----------

